# Age Of Empires II HD



## avinandan012 (Jun 7, 2013)

Anyone playing Age Of Empires II HD??

AOE II is my favourite game till date


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: Playing Age Of Empires II HD*

Me!!!


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: Playing Age Of Empires II HD*

^ total size of download?
then we can have some multiplayer action tonight or tommorow


----------



## Desmond (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: Playing Age Of Empires II HD*

I haven't bought it yet. However, people say that there is nothing new in this version other than the graphics. 

Either way, I am waiting for some discount so that I can get it for cheap. 



avinandan012 said:


> ^ total size of download?
> then we can have some multiplayer action tonight or tommorow



If you are willing to play the normal version, we can have a match on Garena.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: Playing Age Of Empires II HD*



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I haven't bought it yet. *However, people say that there is nothing new in this version other than the graphics.
> *
> Either way, I am waiting for some discount so that I can get it for cheap.
> 
> If you are willing to play the normal version, we can have a match on Garena.



*images.wikia.com/brutallegend/images/8/8c/You_Don%27t_Say.jpg


----------



## Desmond (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: Playing Age Of Empires II HD*

^^

Well, I meant that even the graphics are not very spectacular. It is as good as having the older, normal AOE2 minus the Steam support.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: Playing Age Of Empires II HD*

the old version is not compatible with win 7


----------



## Niilesh (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: Playing Age Of Empires II HD*

^ it is compatible 
But there is some problem with the graphics(which can be fixed easily)


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: Playing Age Of Empires II HD*

^ that's y told not compatible


----------



## Niilesh (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: Playing Age Of Empires II HD*

^You can just kill explorer.exe to fix it or there is another permanent fix using registry


----------



## RohanM (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: Playing Age Of Empires II HD*



Niilesh said:


> ^You can just kill explorer.exe to fix it or there is another fix using registry



Just minimize the game using win+d 3-4 times. It will also solve that issue.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: Playing Age Of Empires II HD*

Compatibility fixes, resolution issue fixes, few small scale graphical improvements, steam workshop support. At the end of the day, its either a cash grab attempt from microsoft, or they're preparing for another Age of Empires game, may be a reboot.


----------



## ico (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: Playing Age Of Empires II HD*



cyborg47 said:


> Compatibility fixes, resolution issue fixes, few small scale graphical improvements, steam workshop support. At the end of the day,* its either a cash grab attempt from microsoft,* or they're preparing for another Age of Empires game, may be a reboot.


Actually no.  Microsoft disintegrated Ensemble Studios long time ago.

The makers of this 'upgrade' are Hidden Path Entertainment, which also made CS:GO with Valve.


----------



## Krow (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: Playing Age Of Empires II HD*

AOEII hahaha. My first serious tryst with cheat codes. Cheese Steak Jimmy's


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: Playing Age Of Empires II HD*

sad ppl why use cheat codes?



RohanM said:


> Just minimize the game using win+d 3-4 times. It will also solve that issue.


I'm quite aware of that process. That's called a "work-around" not a fix


----------



## Krow (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: Playing Age Of Empires II HD*

Lol this was one of the first games I played. Cheat codes were fun back then

How much does the HD version cost?


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: Playing Age Of Empires II HD*

Yeah I used to use the cheat codes too, the first time I ever played an RTS without cheats was back in 2009. Age of Mythology with my friends. It was awesome 



ico said:


> The makers of this 'upgrade' are Hidden Path Entertainment, which also made CS:GO with Valve.



Microsoft is still publishing right?


----------



## ico (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: Playing Age Of Empires II HD*



cyborg47 said:


> Microsoft is still publishing right?


actually for AoE2 HD, Valve now.


----------



## rajnusker (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: Playing Age Of Empires II HD*

The HD version just has the better graphics and 16:9 format. Nothing else has changed. To me the HD version is annoying, the 4:3 version was perfect. So Shift+Delet'd the HD version.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: Playing Age Of Empires II HD*



ico said:


> actually for AoE2 HD, Valve now.



but the steam store page says Microsoft Studios is the publisher.


----------



## ico (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: Playing Age Of Empires II HD*

^ then I stand corrected.


----------



## Krow (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: Playing Age Of Empires II HD*

Why does the HD version cost $20? The content deserves money, not the graphics. Poor pricing.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: Playing Age Of Empires II HD*

That's the reason I said it could be a cash grab 

I mean, the hd remakes from the modders have more features added to the games than this.


----------



## Krow (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: Playing Age Of Empires II HD*

MS will probably say it's 66% less than the price of new games ($60). But why should I pay that much for a mere rehash?


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: Playing Age Of Empires II HD*



Krow said:


> MS will probably say it's 66% less than the price of new games ($60). But why should I pay that much for a mere rehash?



You don't. You can rather for another Age game(age of empires 3 costs just 500rs, complete edition with all the expansions), or any other RTS, starcraft 2 costs 20$ right now, LOL


----------



## Superayush (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: Playing Age Of Empires II HD*

I want aoe 4 :,( ....I love aoe series 1 2 and 3....btw people is there any good historic rts game around currently except aoe online ?


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: Playing Age Of Empires II HD*

There won't be an AoE4, the studio was disintegrated long time ago(though I'm still wondering why MS did that to such a talented team  ).
But there's AoE Online f2p, which is technically a fourth game in the series.


----------



## Krow (Jun 10, 2013)

*Re: Playing Age Of Empires II HD*

Command and conquer is a food futuristic RTS. Can't recall any good historic one.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 10, 2013)

*Re: Playing Age Of Empires II HD*



Krow said:


> Command and conquer is a food futuristic RTS. Can't recall any good historic one.



At this point of time? Civ5 is good, and then there's total war series.


----------



## Krow (Jun 10, 2013)

*Re: Playing Age Of Empires II HD*

Haven't tried either yet. Which is better for AOE fans?

Back to AOE II, I loved the Joan of Arc campaign and the Barbossa one. The Aztec campaign was there in the demo and is excellent even though it is a sad story. I am not a fan of the Saladin campaign, was pretty drab.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jun 10, 2013)

*Re: Playing Age Of Empires II HD*

Played AOE series games like Crazy from 1997 to 2013. Finally shifted to SC2. Played AOC with the highest level players  (2.6k+Guys on Voobly & Zone)

Awesome game.


----------



## Niilesh (Jun 10, 2013)

*Re: Playing Age Of Empires II HD*

^AOC? Age of conan?


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Jun 10, 2013)

*Re: Playing Age Of Empires II HD*



Krow said:


> Lol this was one of the first games I played. Cheat codes were fun back then
> 
> How much does the HD version cost?




How about "big mamas gun ".... my first cheat code... 



Krow said:


> Haven't tried either yet. Which is better for AOE fans?
> 
> Back to AOE II, I loved the Joan of Arc campaign and the Barbossa one. The Aztec campaign was there in the demo and is excellent even though it is a sad story. I am not a fan of the Saladin campaign, was pretty drab.




Neither of them is for AOE fans... then neither have the simplicity of AOE. one is an rts with third person/ rpg elements other is a turn based strategy.... nearest one which looks and feels like AOE2 is Star Wars: Galactic Battlegrounds..
The last RTS I played which did not have futuristic settings is.... LOTR:TBME 2.

OFFtopic: BTW there is a new RTS is making(Kickstarter going on)... Planetory Annihilation by team combined of people who worked on Supreme commander and Total Annihilation.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jun 10, 2013)

*Re: Playing Age Of Empires II HD*

@Niilesh - No man. AoC = Age of Empire II Conquerors Expansion


----------



## Niilesh (Jun 10, 2013)

*Re: Playing Age Of Empires II HD*



Tech_Wiz said:


> @Niilesh - No man. AoC = Age of Empire II Conquerors Expansion


lol i thought so but google told 'Age of conan' so...


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jun 10, 2013)

*Re: Playing Age Of Empires II HD*

Yeah AoC is used for Age of Conan also. Creates confusion


----------



## Niilesh (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: Playing Age Of Empires II HD*

Anyone intrested in AoE 2(AoC) MP?


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: Playing Age Of Empires II HD*

Age of Empires II: Forgotten Empires


----------



## Alok (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: Playing Age Of Empires II HD*

played series, and AOE II through gameranger a lot with friends... though interested in HD version.. I started to like HD versions since i got POP TRILOGY HD.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: Playing Age Of Empires II HD*



Niilesh said:


> Anyone intrested in AoE 2(AoC) MP?



Try www.indusclan.com Its the AoC Dedicated site for Indian gamers with more than 2k members.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: Playing Age Of Empires II HD*



Tech_Wiz said:


> Try www.indusclan.com Its the AoC Dedicated site for Indian gamers with more than 2k members.


thanks for the site info.
we used to play this for hours in college. Epic strategies. 
Waiting for a sale for the HD version.


----------



## truegenius (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: Playing Age Of Empires II HD*



avinandan012 said:


> the old version is not compatible with win 7



what is the issue ?

i too have aoe2 on window7 but i didn't find any graphics issue


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: Playing Age Of Empires II HD*

corrupted graphics. colors are mostly inverted.

I know only one way to resolve this  kill "explorer.exe"


----------



## Niilesh (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: Playing Age Of Empires II HD*



Tech_Wiz said:


> Try Javascript Redirect Its the AoC Dedicated site for Indian gamers with more than 2k members.


Thanks for the link 



avinandan012 said:


> corrupted graphics. colors are mostly inverted.
> 
> I know only one way to resolve this  kill "explorer.exe"


If you haven't already heard about it, then - Windows 7 fix for running old games that use directdraw graphics - Windows 7 Help Forums


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: Playing Age Of Empires II HD*

^ thanks for the link will try that


----------



## truegenius (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: Playing Age Of Empires II HD*



avinandan012 said:


> corrupted graphics. colors are mostly inverted.
> 
> I know only one way to resolve this  kill "explorer.exe"



i encounter inverted graphics only when i force morphological filtering on aoe 1 & 2

maybe dx6 (program name is directplay 6 , i think it means dx6 ?: ) is related to this problem
i first instaled the dx6 then the game and it ran without any problem

i don't know how to uninstall dx6 so i am unable to make sure if dx6 can resilve the problem or not

though you can try dx6 if its fixes the probpem or not


----------



## RBX (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: Playing Age Of Empires II HD*

[YOUTUBE]hPdCnAHmuiM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## cooljeba (Nov 12, 2013)

*Re: Playing Age Of Empires II HD*



Krow said:


> MS will probably say it's 66% less than the price of new games ($60). But why should I pay that much for a mere rehash?



Sony has repackaged a lot of games as "HD" and are selling it at full price for PS3. So it's just a fare statement to make.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 25, 2014)

*Re: Playing Age Of Empires II HD*

just started playing this game.. probably my first rts game.. it's too deep. the amount of hotkeys, micro management and timing etc are overwhelming.. getting crushed on easy...


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 25, 2014)

*Re: Playing Age Of Empires II HD*

Got the game, looking forward to install it. Some other people also get it, lets play some Multiplayer.

 [MENTION=126473]theserpent[/MENTION] [MENTION=158584]DVJex[/MENTION]


----------



## DVJex (Jun 25, 2014)

*Re: Playing Age Of Empires II HD*



Digital Fragger said:


> just started playing this game.. probably my first rts game.. it's too deep. the amount of hotkeys, micro management and timing etc are overwhelming.. getting crushed on easy...


I'm not that good with hotkeys and timings too. But i think the AI ratings are incorrect. I played with those 2 different AIs on Standard, and one was totally useless, the other was really really good. That was like 4-5x my score and had units everywhere.



arijitsinha said:


> Got the game, looking forward to install it. Some other people also get it, lets play some Multiplayer.
> 
> [MENTION=126473]theserpent[/MENTION] [MENTION=158584]DVJex[/MENTION]


I played with him and it seems both of us lag. Him more than me. Not sure if it's because of our processors or because MS was too lazy improving this game.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Jun 25, 2014)

*Re: Playing Age Of Empires II HD*

I have it too, but uninstalled it a week ago ;(
Too lazy to re-download now ;(


----------



## ravi847 (Jun 25, 2014)

*Re: Playing Age Of Empires II HD*



Superayush said:


> I want aoe 4 :,( ....I love aoe series 1 2 and 3....btw people is there any good historic rts game around currently except aoe online ?


you can try Warcraft 3:tft for great rts experience


----------



## Superayush (Jun 26, 2014)

*Re: Playing Age Of Empires II HD*

Played it hehe pop cap too limited


----------



## ravi847 (Jun 26, 2014)

*Re: Playing Age Of Empires II HD*

that is because most of the units in warcraft have their own identity. .meaning their own powers and attributes and you are supposed to use all your units' powers to be effective in game
you will lose if you just make a bunch of army and send it to fight enemy.


----------



## ico (Jun 27, 2014)

*Re: Playing Age Of Empires II HD*

I purchased this recently along with AoE: Complete Edition on Steam.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 27, 2014)

*Re: Playing Age Of Empires II HD*

every unit has a counter unit if i remember right like for knights and paladin --> pikemans and halbenders  etc...........


----------



## DVJex (Jun 28, 2014)

*Re: Playing Age Of Empires II HD*

^ Yea, but you need to micro real well if you want to do that.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 21, 2014)

We should all meet up and play someday.


----------



## avinandan012 (Mar 17, 2015)

Any one wants to play?


----------



## Desmond (Mar 17, 2015)

I am at work now. Ping me after 6 pm or so.


----------



## avinandan012 (Mar 17, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I am at work now. Ping me after 6 pm or so.


Are you in my steam friend list?


----------



## Desmond (Mar 17, 2015)

What's your steam id?


----------



## avinandan012 (Mar 17, 2015)

chery012


----------



## Desmond (Mar 17, 2015)

Yeah. We played that day. I had resigned, remember?


----------



## avinandan012 (Mar 17, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Yeah. We played that day. I had resigned, remember?


lol . That was new modified AI without cheats. This AI was made by the guy who runs youtube channel by the name "Resonance22Channel". If you can beat the AI in Hard mode then you will be atleast 1800+ ELO. Best AI  I will say its way much fun playing in co-op against the AI.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 17, 2015)

So, you have that AI on your client?


----------



## avinandan012 (Mar 18, 2015)

^yes. Guys just follow the tutorials from that channel. He covered from novice to expert level of players. Keep in mind the upgrades / villagers count w.r.t. game time when learning. 

He also has tutorials for fast castle / fast Imperial / fudal rush. Just watch those and try to replicate in game.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 18, 2015)

What channel?


----------



## avinandan012 (Mar 18, 2015)

go to youtube search for this channel : Resonance22Channel


----------



## snap (Apr 9, 2015)

Age of Empires II ? The path forward :: Age of Empires II: HD Edition News & Announcements

New expansion


----------



## Alok (Apr 9, 2015)

snap said:


> Age of Empires II ? The path forward :: Age of Empires II: HD Edition News & Announcements
> 
> New expansion



official expansion or mod ?


----------



## snap (Apr 9, 2015)

Made by fans but adopted by AOE guys i think


----------



## Alok (Apr 9, 2015)

so official it is. nice to see another expansion after 15 years from initial game


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 17, 2015)

sheesh it's 15years already 


This is what we need in todays games first is open to modding and second local server enablement


----------



## Desmond (Jun 18, 2015)

Dude, Valve is testament to how much modding can make your game sell for years.

When Half Life was released back in 1995, Valve didn't even have to release another game until 2007 because everyone were still buying Half Life to play Counter Strike, which was just a mod on Half Life back then.


----------



## Kymy414 (Jun 18, 2015)

Nostalgia trip with AoE =)) It's good to see that it's still alive and that an official expansion is finally out after all this time!


----------



## Alok (Jun 18, 2015)

lumberjack


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 18, 2015)

in my college days entire semester breaks I used to do this 
1. wake up at 11-12pm
2. brush+ blah blah+ eat
3. turn on pc ( old AMD sempron still running strong more than 10years)
4. open AOE II conqurers
5. play till dinner 10pm
6. again play till 2 am
7. repeat from step 1


----------



## 007 (Aug 9, 2018)

Tales of Middle-Earth (AoE II The Conquerors Mod) latest release now available!

Tales of Middle Earth (ToME) is the first ever fully playable total conversion for AoK based on the works of J.R.R Tolkien. Featuring full 18 realms of Middle-earth including Elves, Men of the West, the Rohirrim, Southrons and the Easterlings, and the evil forces under Mordor and Angmar. Bring to life all your favourite battles and stories from The Lord of the Rings on maps of real Middle-earth locations. From the keen archers of Lórien to the trolls of Mordor; the Rangers of the North to the dreaded giant Mûmakil – hundreds of new units, with over a hundred new building graphics and wonders from the Middle-earth.

*What's new*

All new building set for Rohan/Rhovanion, Harad, Rhun and Rivendell.
Dozens of new units, as well as over a hundred new unit graphics.
Individual graphics for each unit line based on race or civ.
Heroes and super units at the wonder.
All terrains, cliffs, and forests are new.
Over a hundred new editor objects/buildings/units.
New gameplay features like tax collectors, entirely revamped naval warfare, and field engineering.
*Welcome to the world of Middle-Earth!*

Play from the Fall of Beleriand to the Great Years and the War of the Ring.
Choose from one of 18 unique factions.
Guide the wise and fair elves - Lindon, Rivendell, Mirkwood, Eregion, and Lothlórien.
Fall under the sway of the Shadow with Angmar, Mordor, Isengard, Dol Guldur, or Minas Morgûl.
Place your hope in the Men of the West with Arnor, Gondor, and fabled Númenor of old.
Ride with the Native Men of Rohan, Rhovanion, Harad, Umbar, or Rhûn.
Battle on new random maps based on real Middle-earth locations.
Research countless new technologies and decide the path of your race with faction choices.
Forge alliances to supplement your armies with soldiers from other regions, or even call for the aid of Dwarves and Hobbits.
Enjoy the rich world of Middle-earth as presented by one of the largest graphical modification ever produced for Age of Kings. Over a hundred buildings have been designed, including wonders based on famous Middle-earth landmarks like Orthanc, Barad-dûr, The Golden Hall, or Elrond's Homely House. Likewise, hunders of new unit graphics have been added, including all new units to appear for the very first time in ToME.
Create that LotR campaign you always had in mind or play online against a friend! Designed to function in multiplayer, singleplayer, and scenario design.


----------

